# Roo's big surgery day



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

We had a board-certified surgeon come to the hospital today to perform Roo's surgery. We had planned on having his bladder stones removed and a perineal urerthrostomy (re-routing his urethra). When the surgeon went in Roo's bladder had a few stones but looked very healthy! Well he didn't feel that any of the stones were too big for Roo to pass. He said we're doing a great job with the special diet and lots of water. So I explained about the blockages Roo is experiencing (why we thought he needed the urethral surgery). Well he did some looking and found Roo had a urethral stricture. He did a scrotal urethrostomy to avoid the stricture. This surgery has much fewer risks and complications than the original plan. 
Roo is at home. If he doesn't start drinking I'll put him back on IV fluids. He prefers the hospital on the couch to being in the vet's office. He seems comfy. 
We are very lucky that Roo's breeder has stayed involved and even helped with the costs of this special surgery. Just another reason to buy from a reputable breeder who stands behind their dogs!


----------



## pippersmom (May 21, 2012)

I'm very glad to hear that Roo's surgery went better than expected and he's home already and resting comfortably. When Pipper had stones removed he had to stay overnight in ICU. Which food are you having the success with....is it the RC Urinary SO wet food. I'm hoping so because thats what was recommended for Pipper and I water it down until its like soup.


----------



## Chardy (Oct 30, 2008)

Jackie, glad to hear all went well! Give Roo a hug from us!


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

Glad to hear all went well. :grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I'm glad to hear Roo is doing well. Hopefully, the surgery will take care of his problems.


----------



## socalyte (Nov 15, 2010)

Jackie, that is great news. I'm sure it's a relief to have the surgery over and Roo back home. I'm such a control freak, it always makes me feel better to be able to see for myself how my dogs are doing-- I'm sure it's reassuring for you to be able to watch him on the couch.


----------



## Snuggle's Mom (Jan 3, 2008)

I truly feel so sorry that Roo had to undergo the Surgery but am so glad that he did so well and that his recovery will be quick. Glad to see that he is at home and resting.


----------



## wkomorow (Aug 26, 2011)

Feel better Roo. Sounds like the surgery came out better than expected.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

Wow Roo we send our thoughts and prayers! Glad you have the chance to enjoy the hospital in the couch! please drink some water and heal up! love and prayers!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Piccolina (Dec 25, 2009)

R.............Really wonderful news:aktion033:

O............Oh, what a relief:smheat:

O............(Wh)O is the breeder?:blink:




*


----------



## chichi (Apr 12, 2007)

glad Roo is home and recuperating.


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Just seeing this....so happy things went even better than expected! prayers for Roo's complete healing!


----------



## Malt Shoppe (Jul 20, 2011)

Dearest Jackie, so glad little Roo is doing well now. The surgery sounds like one a friend's little Pom had done several years ago. They thought they were going to lose him, but this surgery was done and he's been fine ever since.
I'm pulling for you little Roo....you are a Champ!


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

That's wonderful news! I'm glad he's doing so well and you had some good news that it was not as complicated as expected, and recovery will be better. Feel better soon Roo XO


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

Roo eats the Royal Canin SO canned and dry. We get the mod calorie dry and sometimes mod calorie cans. Its nice that we can switch it up and stay with the same food. 

Roo is doing well today. Not even leaking too much urine. 

Roo's breeder is Jacob Maltese. His breeder has been on top of Roo's health and obedience/agility accomplishments for his whole life. We share photos with her regularly. When we lived close we would meet up at shows so she could see Roo. One of the reasons we went to Jacob is because I wanted a smaller breeder who really knew her pups and the families. Another reason was Carina's recommendation


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Jackie-So happy his surgery is over and Roo is home with his Mom. He is a trouper. It can be nerve racking. Great that you have good surgeons. 

I haven't shared much here bec I guess I'm in denial. but the Vet found crystals in Sammie's urine. Quite a bit matter fact. He will need an ultrasound now since his urine is still on dark side. I am dreading this. If comes to it I will need to find good vet urologist/surgeon too. My vet will know one.


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

This was Roo's second cystotomy. Honestly they recover very quickly and easily from that surgery. It is the urethrostomy that is a longer, tougher recovery and healing. Roo has metabolic issues that cause him to produce stones. You can't fix that. Diet only helps reduce the stone formation in his case. Even dogs that end up needing a few surgeries in their lives can lead very happy, long lives with bladder stones.


----------



## michellerobison (Dec 17, 2009)

Wow Roo really went through a huge surgery,I'm so glad he's doing well.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

So happy for you. Wishing Roo a speedy recovery.


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Must be nerve racking for you. Glad everything turned out.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

So glad this is behind the little guy. I hope everyday gets better.


----------



## sherry (Jan 4, 2013)

That's great news! Roo will feel so much better after he heals!


----------



## jmm (Nov 23, 2004)

After spending a day in the ICU, Roo is home again and doing well again! He crashed Friday night. He has a rare form of Addison's disease so the stress of surgery and all was too much for his body to cope with. But he responded very well to hospitalization and is back home.


----------



## MalteseObsessed (Mar 7, 2010)

oh no!! Wait what? You had to go to ICU today? What a weekend you had then.

Glad Roo is back home with you!...again! Hugs from all of us!


----------



## Ann Mother (Dec 18, 2013)

Wow how stressful for you. I hope he recuperates without anymore setbacks.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

